# PowerMac G5 + écran ADC



## cyril21430 (17 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai acquéris hier un PowerMac G5 avec un écran Apple Cinema Display 27".
Par contre aucun clavier ni souris. Je branche l'écran, j'allume la centrale et rien ne s'affiche sur l'écran. Je ne sais pas si cela viens de l'écran, de la carte graphique ou du disque dur.
Je n'est pas d'écran DVI donc je ne peux pas tester. Et il n'y a, bien entendu, pas de port VGA.
Amis de la Pomme, j'ai besoin de votre aide ! Merci, à bientôt.


----------



## jellyboy74 (17 Juillet 2013)

Tu as regardé sur l'écran s'il n'y avait pas plusieurs mode d'affichage ( bouton ? )


----------



## cyril21430 (17 Juillet 2013)

Merci de répondre aussi vite, alors les seuls boutons qu'il y a sont le bouton d'allumage et un bouton avec un soleil qui est pour la luminosité je suppose. Ces deux boutons sont sensitif mais celui de luminosité ne s'illumine pas quand j'appuie dessus donc je sais pas si je l'utilise pas comme il faut ou s'il est foutu.


----------



## jellyboy74 (17 Juillet 2013)

Ce qui serait bien c'est que tu trouves un TVHD (lcd, plasma etc ) ou il y ai une prise dvi ou vga et vérifier si l'affichage se fait. Ca te permettra de savoir si ca viens du G5 ou de l'écran 8ou même du câble)


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2013)

cyril21430 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai acquéris hier un PowerMac G5 avec un écran Apple Cinema Display 27".
> Par contre aucun clavier ni souris. Je branche l'écran, j'allume la centrale et rien ne s'affiche sur l'écran. Je ne sais pas si cela viens de l'écran, de la carte graphique ou du disque dur.
> Je n'est pas d'écran DVI donc je ne peux pas tester. Et il n'y a, bien entendu, pas de port VGA.
> Amis de la Pomme, j'ai besoin de votre aide ! Merci, à bientôt.



Bon alors quelques points :

1) il n'existe pas d'Apple Cinema display de 27 pouces munis de la connectique ADC, seulement des 20 et 23 pouces (d'ailleurs, il n'y a pas eu d'ACD 27 pouces avant les modèles mid 2010, avant, il y avait eu 20, 23, 24 et 30 pouces).

2) un adaptateur DVI vers VGA (permettant de brancher un écran VGA sur une sortie DVI), ça coûte moins de 10  au supermarché du coin (j'ai du payer le mien dans les 7 ).


----------



## cyril21430 (17 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour, oui dsl j'ai pas vraiment la notion des grandeurs donc ça doit être un 30" enfin bref il est de 2003. Et oui un adaptateur j'y ai pensé sauf que si le problème viens pas de l'écran mais de la carte graphique ça me fera toujours 10 de gaspillés. Mais je suppose qu'il n'y a aucun autre moyen de savoir..


----------



## jellyboy74 (17 Juillet 2013)

Tu peu pas l'ouvrir pour regarder si elle est bien connecté à son port AGP ? (des fois ca bouge un peu)


----------



## cyril21430 (17 Juillet 2013)

Pour l'écran en fait j'ai mesuré c'est un 23" (jai vraiment pas la notion des longueurs).

Pour la carte graphique oui elle est bien connectée au port AGP. 

Si quelqu'un possède un écran de ce type, peut-il me dire comment cela se passe au niveau du bouton de luminosité ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (17 Juillet 2013)

Dsl j'ai jamais eu de Display. 

Mais peut tu essayer sur une TV comme je te l'ai suggéré plus haut . 

Sinon quelle est l'année de sortie de ton G5. Si c'est un 2003 tu devrais avoir deux sorties sur la fx5200. Une DVI et une ADC. Ton Display n'a que une entrée ADC?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2013)

Reste à savoir, si c'est bien un Apple Cinema Display 23 pouces, comment il est connecté au G5, et de quel G5 avec quelle carte graphique il s'agit, car cet écran est un écran ADC, or, seuls les G5 des 4 premières générations pouvaient être dotés d'un port de ce type, et encore cela dépendait-il du modèle de carte graphique dont ils étaient équipés.

Si l'écran est effectivement de 2003 et bien en ADC, alors c'est ce modèle, un Apple Cinema Display HD 23 pouces modèle 2002 :




Perso, je possède le modèle 20 pouces de la même gamme, je pis donc t'en expliquer le fonctionnement. deux cas :

1) Il est connecté en ADC : le port ADC est un port DVI auquel Apple a ajouté la transmission de l'USB et de l'alimentation électrique de l'écran. Ainsi connecté, tu démarres l'ordinateur en appuyant sur le bouton de l'écran qui doit s'éclairer dès que tu appuies dessus.

2) Il est connecté en DVI : dans ce cas,tu dois employer l'adaptateur ADC -> DVI vendu en son temps (cher, dans les 150 &#8364 par Apple, car s'il en existe d'autres, celui là est le seul qui assure l'alimentation électrique de l'écran. c'est ce gros machin là (c'est celui que j'emploie pour connecter mon Apple Cinema Display à mon MBP). Ça ressemble à un bloc d'alim de MB ou d'iBook, mais avec 1,5 fois son côté, et pas loin de deux fois son épaisseur. il permet de récupérer l'USB sur un port de l'ordi pour le transmettre à ceux de l'écran (USB 1.1 seulement) :




Dans ce cas, tu ne peux pas démarrer l'ordi depuis l'écran, mais l'allumage de l'ordi commande celui de l'écran.

Est-ce que nous sommes bien en phase, là ?


----------



## cyril21430 (17 Juillet 2013)

Je suis confus là, finalement je ne sais pas si c'est un Apple Cinema Display ou un Apple Studio.
Mon G5 est celui de 2003 le premier sorti et c'est la gamme avec deux processeurs. 
Pour le connecteur ADC oui je suis au courant il y a celui et un DVI. La carte graphique est une Geforce.


----------



## jellyboy74 (17 Juillet 2013)

C'est donc un 1,8 dual core avec Geforce 5200FX ultra à 64 MO. 

Tu as quoi comme câble?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2013)

cyril21430 a dit:


> Je suis confus là, finalement je ne sais pas si c'est un Apple Cinema Display ou un Apple Studio.
> Mon G5 est celui de 2003 le premier sorti et c'est la gamme avec deux processeurs.
> Pour le connecteur ADC oui je suis au courant il y a celui et un DVI. La carte graphique est une Geforce.



Studio Display, ça plafonnait à 17 pouces en format 4/3, donc, aucun risque de le confondre avec un Cinema Display qui, à cette époque faisait 20 ou 23 pouces en format 16/10.

Branché sur la prise ADC, lorsque tu appuies (façon de parler, c'est un bouton à effleurement) sur le bouton de mise en marche de l'écran (celui de droite), ça doit démarrer le Mac, et l'écran. C'est l'ordinateur qui fournit l'alimentation électrique de l'écran.

Si ça ne fonctionne pas, ça peut-être l'écran, son câble, la carte graphique, ou même l'alimentation du Mac (qui ne fournirait plus le 25 volts nécessaire à l'alimentation électrique du port ADC et des ports Firewire).

Après, que ce soit l'écran ou le câble, ça revient un peu au même vu que le câble est intégré. Si c'est du Mac que ça vient, alors, il faut tester si tu as bien 25 volts sur le fil blanc qui sort de l'alim du Mac. Après, reste la carte graphique.


----------



## cyril21430 (17 Juillet 2013)

Oui je sais ^^ et le bouton de gauche c'est pour la luminosité mais il marche pas et l'écran reste noir. Apparemment il s'agit d'un problème dans l'écran j'ai plus qu'à en racheter un.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2013)

cyril21430 a dit:


> Oui je sais ^^ et le bouton de gauche c'est pour la luminosité mais il marche pas et l'écran reste noir. Apparemment il s'agit d'un problème dans l'écran j'ai plus qu'à en racheter un.



Pas forcément, il faudrait tester cet écran sur un autre Mac muni de l'ADC (ou brancher sur ton G5 un autre écran ADC d'Apple) pour être sûr (par exemple si tu le branchais sur la prise ADC de mon PM G4 (la dernière génération, celle juste avant ton G5, le modèle à 2x1,42 Ghz), il ne démarrerait pas non plus, car ma machine fonctionne avec une alim de PC, qui fournit toutes les tensions &#8230; Sauf le 25 volts alimentant l'ADC et le Firewire.


----------



## cyril21430 (17 Juillet 2013)

Ouai mais j'ai pas d'autre Mac avec prise ADC car j'ai qu'un MacBook Pro et pas d'autre écran de ce type. 

Sinon je précise, je l'ai récupérer à la déchèterie près de chez moi et derrière chez moi y'a une usine donc vu la config on pense qu'il vient de là. Si l'écran fonctionnait plus il ont pas du chercher plus loin et ont tout virer.


----------



## jellyboy74 (18 Juillet 2013)

cyril21430 a dit:


> Ouai mais j'ai pas d'autre Mac avec prise ADC car j'ai qu'un MacBook Pro et pas d'autre écran de ce type.
> 
> Sinon je précise, je l'ai récupérer à la déchèterie près de chez moi et derrière chez moi y'a une usine donc vu la config on pense qu'il vient de là. Si l'écran fonctionnait plus il ont pas du chercher plus loin et ont tout virer.



Juste un question. Le mac est ce qu'il démarre? est ce que tu entend le "doinnnng" au démarrage?


----------



## cyril21430 (18 Juillet 2013)

Il démarre mais je n'entend effectivement pas le tchong, c'est pour ça que dans mon premier post j'ai dit que ça vient peut être du disque dur. Sinon je pensais aussi que les anciennes versions ne le faisaient peut être pas. 

J'ai essayer de booster sur une version de snow Leopard mais trop récente pour lui il n'accepte que jusqu'à osX 10.5.8 et ça j'ai pas.


----------



## jellyboy74 (18 Juillet 2013)

Ah bah voilà le pourquoi du comment. Donc pour le moment pas de firmware présent donc pas de démarrage.

Alors il faut vérifier ton Matos. Est ce que tu peu ouvrir ton Powermac et prendre une photo de l'intérieur pour que je puisse voir s'il ne manque rien. 

Après si tout vas bien il te faut impérativement un clavier (même PC ca marche) , quand tu vas démarrer ton mac tu vas resté appuyé sur "alt" et si tout vas bien ton écran devrais s'allumer avec la possibilité de choisir le disque dur. S'il s'affiche clic dessus. Si le programme se lance, ne touches à rien et fait nous un retour. Sinon di snous ce qu'il se passe (ou pas)


----------



## cyril21430 (18 Juillet 2013)

J'ai fait ce que tu m'as dit mais rien ne se passe l'écran reste noir


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2013)

Faudrait déjà savoir si le Mac fonctionne, tu n'as pas un CD de 10.3 ou 10.4 (ce Mac supporte Mac OS X à partir de la 10.2.7), avec un écran VGA (et l'adaptateur à 10 &#8364, histoire de voir ?


----------



## cyril21430 (19 Juillet 2013)

Non pas de CD d'installation le seul que j'ai c'est un 10.6 et pas d'adaptateur car mes parents ne veulent pas en acheter un



PS j'ai été long a répondre car j'avais pas fait attention qu'il y avait une seconde page


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juillet 2013)

cyril21430 a dit:


> Non pas de CD d'installation le seul que j'ai c'est un 10.6 et pas d'adaptateur car mes parents ne veulent pas en acheter un
> 
> Ah, membre "junior", chez toi, ça ne signifie pas que ton inscription récente, alors !
> 
> ...


----------

